# 3 ways with Pizza dough



## addtotaste (May 24, 2012)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You know those cravings that won't leave you. The ones that creep up at in appropriate times. Cravings that whisper in your ear "that just doesn't taste right" when you eat something that isn't what you crave. Fill your mind to the point where not even your favourite series, your child's laughter or your husband's loving words can penetrate the thoughts of making or eating that which you crave? [/font]









[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I see you nodding and so you will understand when I tell you about my pizza dough craving. It wasn't about what was on top, that didn't matter. It was the flavour and texture of what makes a pizza a pizza that took residence in my head and would not leave. [/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I paused Lost Girl, got up and made the dough. I had no idea WHAT I was going to put on it but the dough was made. Next I went foraging in the fridge, freezer and cupboards for something to use. No, going to the shop was not an option....because...stop it! No! aaaaanyway. In the freezer I found a beautiful piece of beef fillet which I had trimmed off a larger piece I made a few weeks back, some roasted red pepper and tomato soup and a couple of sausages. In the fridge a tiny bit of cheese and in the cupboards onion and spices.[/font]








[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went about creating these 3 tasty snacks for us, never having to leave the house or dress in anything but slippers and PJs (see why the shop was not an option). I turned the sausages into *cows in blankets* (beef sausage see), the meat I fried up with some onions, caramelising it a little then made*  balls of meaty goodness*. The roasted red pepper and tomato soup was cooked down and thickened and made a beautifully rich base for the *pizzas* I made with cheese and some onion and the rest of the dough was mixed in some caramelised onions to make little *dinner rolls* (that never made it to dinner)[/font]
[h2]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pizza Dough[/font]*[/h2]
1/2 cup warm water

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 sachet activated dry yeast[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2 + 1 cup 00 flour (or half white bread flour half cake flour)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 tbs olive oil[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1/2 tsp salt[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Put the yeast in the warm water with a pinch of flour and allow it to bloom. Mix it in with the 2 cups of flour and knead adding the 3rd cup as you knead the dough. Kneed in the olive oil and salt. Place ina oiled bowl and cover and allow to rise. [/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Once the dough has risen, knead it to knock out or the air bubbles and divide it into the number of portions you need. (If you are freezing the dough this is when you do it)[/font]


----------



## alblancher (May 24, 2012)

Your pics are beautiful.  Thanks for the ideas.  If you ever have any left over pulled pork it makes great pizza!


----------



## addtotaste (May 24, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Your pics are beautiful.  Thanks for the ideas.  If you ever have any left over pulled pork it makes great pizza!


Thank you. I, unfortunately, never have left over pulled pork because in my house I am the only one who eats pork


----------



## alblancher (May 24, 2012)

Brisket, smoked chicken, it's all good!


----------



## cdldriver (May 24, 2012)




----------



## addtotaste (May 25, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Brisket, smoked chicken, it's all good!


Will keep that in mind Thank you :)


cdldriver said:


>


Thank you :)


----------



## so ms smoker (May 25, 2012)

If the crust isn't right, the pizza won't be either. Looks like a good job!

Mike


----------



## yankee in ua (May 25, 2012)

Can you post up your dough recipe?  Or do you just buy the dough balls?  

Mine is ok, but still not what I want it to be.  I don't know if its the flour or the recipe itself, but I just can't get the pizza crust I'm looking for yet.

Thanks


----------



## addtotaste (May 25, 2012)

Yankee in UA said:


> Can you post up your dough recipe?  Or do you just buy the dough balls?
> 
> Mine is ok, but still not what I want it to be.  I don't know if its the flour or the recipe itself, but I just can't get the pizza crust I'm looking for yet.
> 
> Thanks


The recipe is right there at the end :)


----------



## yankee in ua (May 25, 2012)

I'm old. I totally missed it.  I need my nap.  lol

Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2012)

Great looking recipes - thanks for sharing them - on the leftover pork thing, I seem to remember that your dad eats pork too so maybe you should team up get him to smoke you some


----------



## addtotaste (May 29, 2012)

Yankee in UA said:


> I'm old. I totally missed it.  I need my nap.  lol
> 
> Thanks


hehehe no worries


Scarbelly said:


> Great looking recipes - thanks for sharing them - on the leftover pork thing, I seem to remember that your dad eats pork too so maybe you should team up get him to smoke you some


he does but we live in separate houses :) I will ask him though. We do have a team smoke in the works so keep a look out


----------



## africanmeat (May 29, 2012)

Yup it looks good i just did not get any  not even leftover .


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

Now that's some great looking "take care of the craving" food! Great job! I always have a bit of homemade Italian sausage in freezer for things like that.


----------



## addtotaste (Jun 4, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Now that's some great looking "take care of the craving" food! Great job! I always have a bit of homemade Italian sausage in freezer for things like that.


thank you :)


africanmeat said:


> Yup it looks good i just did not get any  not even leftover .


next time :)


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 10, 2012)

great post and enjoyable read

Like Yankee, I'm always searching for that perfect pizza dough...will have to give this one a try, thanks!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 10, 2012)




----------

